# Bummed Out



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah We are all bummed out. Fish are out there but we can't go because of weather. To to keep our interest_ and preparedness I suggeset the following :_

_Change those nasty looking hooks on our favorite lures_

_Check the EPIRB batteries. We spent good dollars for these devices, hope never to use them, but should we have to the batteries need to to be good._

_Check fire extenguishers dates and pressure_

_Chech flare expiration dates_

_Chech back up VHF batteries_

_Not comprehensive so add your suggesstions._

_I myself know that when the weather is good and the bite is on I'm not doing any of the above._

_stevespy GINJACK_

_Happy New Year_

_Take a CPR and First Aid Class , afterall we are 100 miles offshore_


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

hey good post im going to check the batteries in my smoke detector now , you might have saved my families life


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Check and change hoses and belts;
fuel and water separators changed..
make sure thur hull valves will close if needed.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

stevespy said:


> Yeah We are all bummed out. Fish are out there but we can't go because of weather. To to keep our interest_ and preparedness I suggeset the following :_
> 
> _Change those nasty looking hooks on our favorite lures_
> 
> ...


Replace line on the 50's that's old as dirt


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

automated radio check; i think ch 26 out of gulf breeze.
float plan . . . .
catch 'em up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I always like to empty and repack my ditch bag at least once a year. I also update my important boat papers folder on the boat by laminating all my permits, fish lic., insurance binder, Seatow paperwork etc.. and throw out the old permits.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Squeeze in some time New Years week to splice MSViking's anchor rope back together


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Update HMS Permit


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

All great suggestions. Since I just retired and finally have some time, I will do all of them. The one thing I had decided to do this year was start posting stuff on this forum. I've been a member since 09, but just never posted, just read everybody else's. Funny, out of that list, the one that I had actually started was re-spooling the 50W. At least bought the line.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Help rebuild my V20 so I can get back on the water :whistling: . .


----------

